# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ارور Apache shutdown unexpectedly. اپاچی در xampp

## shahab.es

سلام به همه دوستان
دوستان پیشاپیش عذر خواهی میکنم اگه جای اشتباهی پست زدم یا موضوع تکراریه
وقتی که روی استارت سریس اپاچی کلیک میکنم،استارت نمیشه و یه سری ارور به شرح زیر میده


06:45:39 ب.ظ  [Apache]     Error: Apache shutdown unexpectedly.
06:45:39 ب.ظ  [Apache]     This may be due to a blocked port, missing dependencies, 
06:45:39 ب.ظ  [Apache]     improper privileges, a crash, or a shutdown by another method.
06:45:39 ب.ظ  [Apache]     Check the "/xampp/apache/logs/error.log" file
06:45:39 ب.ظ  [Apache]     and the Windows Event Viewer for more clues 


قبل از اینکه php رو شروع کنم با Asp کار کردم و iis فعاله
از طرفی ، sql سرور نصب دارم که شنیدم پورت اپاچی رو اشغال میکنه
تمامی برنامه های چت رو هم بستم و از اول تست کردم اما نشد که نشد
ممنون میشم دوستان و اساتید کمکم کنن

----------


## fatima-php

باید IIS رو غیرفعال کنید. همینطور هر برنامه ای که پورت 80 رو میگیره مثل Skype و...

----------


## reza_alie

سلام جواب سوال شما به توضیحات کامل در سایت زیر داده شده است
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...n-unexpectedly

----------


## shahab.es

> باید IIS رو غیرفعال کنید. همینطور هر برنامه ای که پورت 80 رو میگیره مثل Skype و...


سلام
غیر فعال کردم(localhost رو که میزنم، Not Found میزنه) 
یه یاهو مسنجر رو سیستم نصب بود
اونم بستم
بازم نشد

----------


## shahab.es

> سلام جواب سوال شما به توضیحات کامل در سایت زیر داده شده است
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...n-unexpectedly


سلام
مرسی
درست شد
تو 80 رو 8080 کردم و 443 رو 4433 کردم
فعلا که اپاچی ران شد
ممنون از هر دو دوستان

----------

